
What are your thoughts on reinventing the wheel - Karmadilla
I want to create something very similar to Todoist but people keep telling me not to.
======
remkop2
I say go ahead. If you want to improve an existing product nothing is stopping
you. Go for it!

[https://github.com/remkop/picocli/wiki/FAQ#aren-t-you-
just-r...](https://github.com/remkop/picocli/wiki/FAQ#aren-t-you-just-
reinventing-the-wheel)

